# pumalag



## iggyca

Yung bang papaupuin ka tapos dudukutan ka ng katabi mo.

Awtz. pag *pumalag* ka holdup ka naman. T**na talaga.

---------

Is that when they allow you sit then the person beside you robs you.

Awtz. when you *try to resist* you get held up. 


In my dictionary it says palag means wiggling or jerking of the feet. Which does not make sense in this case. I am assuming in this situation it means to resist. Is this correct?


----------



## 082486

Pumalag in your sentence means RESIST.


----------



## iggyca

Thank you.


----------



## niernier

I have not yet heard of pumalag being used in the context of wiggling or jerking of the feet. In my own definition, pumalag means to resist or to fight back.


----------

